# Very sensitive to meds



## gmichael (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi All, I am very sensitive to meds. I cant even take an antibiotic without increasing my DP/DR. I am not convinced it is entirely the meds all of the time but my own anxiety about taking meds. I just tried Lexapro 5mg and felt very tired and yes increase in DP/DR, I then went to 2.5 mg and felt the same. I then went to liquid drops of just 1 mg but broke out in hives. Any thoughts on this and Does anyone have a suggestion for a very mild safe (least side effects) SSRI that would not increase but decrease the DP/DR feelings. I was also thinking of trying good diet and exercise and forgetting about meds.
Thanks


----------



## californian (Jul 24, 2006)

if you have anxiety about meds, do you also have anxiety about herbs/amino-acids? i take st john's wort 300mg 3x per day and l-theanine 100mg twice a day. i also take a b-complex. and i take b-6 just before i go to sleep. it has really helped a lot. it's not a magic bullet, but it helps...

no ssri is considered to have across the board reduction in dp/dr symtoms. some work for people, some don't. some at least control the depressive/obsessive element so it becomes more manageable.

anafranil (clomipramine) is currently being looked at because it has shown some significant success in reducing dp/dr symptoms. there is no large clinical trial of this yet, however. clomipramine also gives some people pretty intolerable side effects. it is not an ssri but is a tricyclic antidepressant used primarily to treat obsessive compulsive disorder.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

I had med phobia for awile after i had a really bad experience with a few different meds. It got to the point where if i took a new med i would instantly get a panic attack after i had taken it even though the effects hadent kicked in yet. My doc told me this is pretty common in patients who have anxiety.

If you are really sensitive to the effects of medications you might be just better off going for a change in diet and exercise for now. Pretty much all ssri's have the potential to worsen your anxiety when you first start taking them. For some people the side effects can be pretty harsh and there really is no mild ssri they all have side effects.


----------

